# Metzgers Marsh



## sam.baer

Just a heads up, they have the road shut down at the cooley launch for repairs s.
Not sure how long it will be down for.


----------



## maxpower

sam.baer said:


> Just a heads up, they have the road shut down at the cooley launch for repairs s.
> Not sure how long it will be down for.


I don't know where Cooley Launch is, but does this affect access to the marsh or the pier?


----------



## sam.baer

Can't get to the Marsh or pier. Closed right after the parking lot.


----------



## maxpower

Thanks for your response Sam!

http://www.wtol.com/clip/14370534/road-at-metzger-marsh-closed-for-uncertain-amount-of-time

It sounds like you can still walk the 1.2 miles back to the marsh and pier area.


----------



## davycrockett

Heard from a friend that lives near and said the road has been washed out due to last weeks ne blows. Army corp is doing an assesment but no word on a time frame. Could be a bust for boat fishing this year.


----------



## BFG

The DNR launch is still open.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Road is not washed out .. There is damage done on both sides from the flooding from the past 2 NEers pushing the water over the road . 
Wife and I were back there the day before it was closed down and had no problems .

Dwayne


----------



## AvianHunter

Road isn't washed out but it is in incredibly rough shape. I rode my bike back to the pier and lakefront dike to fish the marsh. There are many spots on the road marked with spray paint where it needs to be repaired, not just the spot where it is collapsing from the marsh side. I went halfway down the lakefront dike and I have to say I was shocked to see how the lake has eaten away at the dike in such a short amount of time. There are boulders pulled back into the lake nearly 10 yards from what it was last summer. That dike is taking a pounding.
As for fishing, it was really weedy. Seems like it is at late summer level for weeds already. I don't think I will be riding the bike back to fish the marsh anymore. There were 3 guys fishing the marsh in yaks though. Maybe they had better luck than me.
Could be a while before they get the road taken care of.


----------



## 510thousandths

Sorry, not from the area, but a couple q's about the marsh..
Is it possible full of pike? and I know about the road being closed, but the road on the south, can I get down it to launch kayaks?

Planing a trip up that way early next week and was curious about this being a destination.
hapoefully will also be able to get onto the lake.
Thanks!


----------



## KaGee

Wouldn't say it's full of Pike, but there are some there.


----------



## ApeShip

Is the road still closed?

Thanks


----------



## Rico1113

Yes, still closed. I spoke with DNR over the weekend as well as the guys at Butch and Denny's and they are saying it will not be back open until the end of September.


----------



## ApeShip

Rico1113 said:


> Yes, still closed. I spoke with DNR over the weekend as well as the guys at Butch and Denny's and they are saying it will not be back open until the end of September.


Yuk...and thanks


----------



## AvianHunter

Some guys that were frogging in there got checked by wardens and the wardens told them the road may not get fixed until next year. If the drawbridge in Port Clinton is any indicator of when things get done around here....I wouldn't hold my breath on them getting that road fixed in September.


----------



## sam.baer

I heard next year as well. By a game warden


----------



## ApeShip

Oh well...


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Was told the road will be open by the end of this month by a DNR gentleman. 

Dwayne


----------



## Rico1113

Fished back there twice last week. They are close to finishing the road repairs. They definitely want it open by 9/1 for duck season. I road my bike back from the public launch. Fishing was pretty good overall. I hit 8 pike and about 15 bass total. One of the bass was just under 4 lbs.


----------



## Bowtie

Anybody know if the road is open yet?


----------



## Skip Hoffman

what are you using to catch the pike, its bucket list fish i wanna try for.


----------



## Rico1113

Skip Hoffman said:


> what are you using to catch the pike, its bucket list fish i wanna try for.


Pike were hitting anything shiny and about 10-12 feet from shore. Spinner baits were probably the best. Make sure you are using a leader as well, they will cut your line.


----------



## Rico1113

Bowtie said:


> Anybody know if the road is open yet?


Still was not open as of last weekend.


----------



## die4irish

crap


----------



## Scum_Frog

Skip Hoffman said:


> what are you using to catch the pike, its bucket list fish i wanna try for.


Pike are aggressive....they will hit swimbaits, spinnerbaits and a lot of topwater.....buzzbaits especially.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Cant beat a Mepps spinner for pike Size 3-5 Theyre big fans of the color orange


----------



## Raylaser

Any update on when the road access will be open to Metzger's? I would think with duck season ramping up to all species they'd have it open, but hey ya never know.


----------



## Capt. Crude

I have heard it's going to be a while... they are going to basically rebuild the road and add guard rails.. probably not till next year.


----------



## Raylaser

Thanks Capt! Sorry to hear it's not going to be open until then but glad to see that they are making improvements for the duration!


----------



## Capt. Crude

They aren't in any hurry.. haven't seen any progress in the past month of going there.


----------



## Raylaser

Yeah, that's the part that is frustrating. Sometimes you think a project that should only take a few weeks ends up taking a few months (or more). Oh well, the old saying is "You can't rush city hall".


----------



## MichRN84

That stinks because I was really looking forward to take my SOT back there this fall


----------



## Flathead76

Moving from.....I mean escaping from Toledo there are very few things that I miss. Fishing the marsh is one of them.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

MichRN84 said:


> That stinks because I was really looking forward to take my SOT back there this fall


 Me Too


----------



## bigbass201

I haven't been out there for a while. You get any decent pike? I remember a buddy of mine took a hit to his hand from a pike night fishing out of a kayak.


----------



## MichRN84

bigbass201 said:


> I haven't been out there for a while. You get any decent pike? I remember a buddy of mine took a hit to his hand from a pike night fishing out of a kayak.


I've fished it only a handful of times, but it quickly became my favorite spot. Took my PB bass out of there. The largest pike that I caught out of there was 32"


----------



## bigbass201

MichRN84 said:


> I've fished it only a handful of times, but it quickly became my favorite spot. Took my PB bass out of there. The largest pike that I caught out of there was 32"


Nice to know there are some giant bass in there. I even iced fished there once. Caught a decent perch and some big gills, but they were super skinny. Didn't get much of a filet off them. That was years ago though. How big was your bass? I've heard of big ones in there.


----------



## MichRN84

My biggest bass was 6.5lbs on scale. It was no 10lber, but I did return her. 22.5" still shoulda got a mount


----------



## bigbass201

That's a hog for sure! Congrats.


----------



## Raylaser

With the road construction going on, how close can you get to the Marsh before you'd have to walk back to it, or is that even an option? In other words, do they have access to the area completely shut down until construction is complete? I'm not opposed to parking by the marina area and walking back for a day of fishing if that's an option!! Thanks for any intel on this. I'd drive by and take a look myself if it wasn't an hour drive for me!


----------



## MichRN84

The road is blocked right at the boat ramp. It's something like a 1.1mile walk back to the marsh access ramp. Too far to walk a kayak back


----------



## Raylaser

Yeah, too far for a yak but I don't have one so not a big deal to walk back from there for me. Thanks MichRN84!!!!


----------



## Matt63

There is a pier at camp Perry I've caught perch off of in the past. They closed access for ice fishing because of a bunch of pigs but I'm not sure if they closed it year round. Maybe someone else on here would know.
you could always call them to.
Matt


----------



## Raylaser

Yeah, I was bummed when the closed that for hard water because it was closer for me than some of the other access sites. Always hate it when a few slobs ruin it for everyone else. Thanks Matt for the reminder to check it for Fall fishing.


----------



## die4irish

Matt63 said:


> There is a pier at camp Perry I've caught perch off of in the past. They closed access for ice fishing because of a bunch of pigs but I'm not sure if they closed it year round. Maybe someone else on here would know.
> you could always call them to.
> Matt


is there certain hours you can be there? i thought they shut it down after 9-11


----------



## Matt63

They opened it back up about a year after 9/11 with armed guards at the gate. I'm not sure about hours open. A couple years ago people trashed the place during ice fishing so they closed it down for that.


----------



## Bono Joe

MichRN84 said:


> The road is blocked right at the boat ramp. It's something like a 1.1mile walk back to the marsh access ramp. Too far to walk a kayak back





MichRN84 said:


> The road is blocked right at the boat ramp. It's something like a 1.1mile walk back to the marsh access ramp. Too far to walk a kayak back


----------



## Bono Joe

I think you could launch your kayak at the boat launch by the parking lot and paddle in the channel till you get toward the end and haul the kayak across the bank and get in the marsh that way.


----------



## sam.baer

Buddy and I made a cart out if PVC.
Works pretty well.


----------



## ress

Nice!!!


----------



## Rico1113

Raylaser said:


> With the road construction going on, how close can you get to the Marsh before you'd have to walk back to it, or is that even an option? In other words, do they have access to the area completely shut down until construction is complete? I'm not opposed to parking by the marina area and walking back for a day of fishing if that's an option!! Thanks for any intel on this. I'd drive by and take a look myself if it wasn't an hour drive for me!


No on walking. I load my bike up and park at the public launch. 10-15 minute bike ride to where I like to fish. It's worth it, no fishing pressure all summer. I've done well the 3-4 times I've been out there.


----------



## die4irish

Rico1113 said:


> No on walking. I load my bike up and park at the public launch. 10-15 minute bike ride to where I like to fish. It's worth it, no fishing pressure all summer. I've done well the 3-4 times I've been out there.


where you there Sunday? saw to guys heading back on bikes. any perch action ou there yet? feel free to message me


----------



## Rico1113

die4irish said:


> where you there Sunday? saw to guys heading back on bikes. any perch action ou there yet? feel free to message me


 No, not on Sunday.


----------



## ratherbe.....

*Ohio Division of Wildlife*

10 hrs · 
Update: The road to Metzger Marsh Wildlife Area in Lucas County is back open! The road was closed due to high water damage from spring storms, and repairs have recently been completed to allow the road to reopen. Metzger Marsh is an excellent location for fishing, waterfowl hunting, and wildlife viewing throughout the fall season. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/metzgermarsh


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

Hey guys, just learning about this place and looking for info on it, such as the best place to launch a kayak and exactly what type of water this is as far as size. Is it more open like a like or narrow like a river? I'm looking forward to getting up there soon and checking it out.


----------



## s.a.m

Kayaking_Kev said:


> Hey guys, just learning about this place and looking for info on it, such as the best place to launch a kayak and exactly what type of water this is as far as size. Is it more open like a like or narrow like a river? I'm looking forward to getting up there soon and checking it out.


Google it, it's open marsh


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

s.a.m said:


> Google it, it's open marsh


It's nice to get people's opinions that have been there and know the best spots to go. I checked out google maps and whatnot and google also popped up a bunch of threads from this site. I think it's called a forum where people discuss stuff...


----------



## KaGee

s.a.m said:


> Google it, it's open marsh


Please... if you can't offer a positive reply, just don't reply at all.


----------



## Brutus Bluegill

A short distance before the parking lot for the pier is a ramp where you can launch your yak into the marsh. I have never fished it yet, but my new Vibe just got delivered, so I will be finding out soon.


----------



## MichRN84

I love the Marsh. Great for bass and pike. I keep hearing of guys catching dog fish too but I have yet to lay into one. I hope to take the kayak out there this afternoon for an evening fish


----------



## s.a.m

KaGee said:


> Please... if you can't offer a positive reply, just don't reply at all.


Was trying to be helpful tons of information on Metzgers with a simple search, didn't see anything negative with my post sorry if it offended you. I answered one of his questions it's open marsh


----------



## sam.baer

MichRN84 said:


> I love the Marsh. Great for bass and pike. I keep hearing of guys catching dog fish too but I have yet to lay into one. I hope to take the kayak out there this afternoon for an evening fish










Caught this one in July. Damn do they fight hard!


----------



## MichRN84

So, I went out this evening and boy oh boy was it windy! Absolutely aweful. Sustained 20-23mph winds. Sucked until 7:45 when it started calming down. I ended up with 2 small pike after 8pm. Tough day but at least I ended on a positive note


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

I think I'm going to take the kayak there this Saturday, supposed to be nice and little wind.


----------



## ApeShip

MichRN84 said:


> I love the Marsh. Great for bass and pike. I keep hearing of guys catching dog fish too but I have yet to lay into one. I hope to take the kayak out there this afternoon for an evening fish


Dog fish? Please explain


----------



## maxpower

ApeShip said:


> Dog fish? Please explain


Dogfish, a.k.a. bowfin. They are a native predatory fish that anglers sometimes mistake as the invasive snakehead. They are NOT invasive, and are an integral and healthy part of the aquatic food web.


----------



## Matt63

I used to catch them back in my teenage years in th marsh while catfishing/partying lol


----------



## MichRN84

I have always wanted to catch a dogfish but have never set into one. Does anyone here target them? If so, can someone share what works best to catch them and when is the best time?


----------



## maxpower

MichRN84 said:


> I have always wanted to catch a dogfish but have never set into one. Does anyone here target them? If so, can someone share what works best to catch them and when is the best time?


If you fish the marsh often, you will eventually tangle with one. I don't specifically target them, but in my opinion, you can increase your chances a couple of ways. When it's warmer, they will often surface and grab a breath of atmospheric oxygen (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowfin). I always cast toward those surface ripples, and once in a while will get one on. Another thing I do is simply twitch my bait right in front of them when I spot them. I am a shore-bound angler, and I sometimes see them cruise by pretty close to shore. Sometimes you can toss it a few feet right in their path, twitch it, and get them to hit. Other times, they get so close that I have literally jigged it hanging straight down from my rod as though I'm trying to catch a sunfish in the rocks. With all that said, I still don't get them very often, but they are there. As far as lures go, in my experience they seem to hit smaller 2-4 inch baits more than the larger bass baits.

The picture below is my best one at 28 inches. Pic has been edited to adhere to OGF's unwritten rules!


----------



## snag

I’ve also read bowfin are good eating if you ice them right away, never caught one but some guys get them at mogadore .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieEye

snag said:


> I’ve also read bowfin are good eating if you ice them right away, never caught one but some guys get them at mogadore .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as flavor goes they're not too bad. The texture of the flesh is the turn off. By far the softest flesh of any fish I've eaten. It's almost like jelly. One the other hand you could make a pair of boots out of the skin it's so tough.


----------



## ApeShip

maxpower said:


> Dogfish, a.k.a. bowfin. They are a native predatory fish that anglers sometimes mistake as the invasive snakehead. They are NOT invasive, and are an integral and healthy part of the aquatic food web.


Thanks


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

I did make it there Saturday and got my first ever Pike about 20 minutes into my session.


----------



## ress

Very nice!!


----------



## MichRN84

Nice job Kev! I wanted to call off this last weekend to make it out there but couldn’t bring myself to do it!


----------



## Rico1113

MichRN84 said:


> I have always wanted to catch a dogfish but have never set into one. Does anyone here target them? If so, can someone share what works best to catch them and when is the best time?



I used to catch them all the time at the Yondota road pond. They were thick in there.


----------



## MichRN84

Anyone fish the Marsh lately? I plan to take the yak out there this evening. Should be decent. Wind shouldn’t be bad


----------

